

Mark Zuckerberg's profile on Google+ - nextparadigms
https://plus.google.com/104560124403688998123/posts
At this point, who can blame him.
======
silverlight
There's a pretty big difference between "joined" and "switched". This title is
ridiculous.

------
nextparadigms
By the way, what's with the fugly Google+ URL's? Don't you agree they should
make the URL's a lot nicer? There is no vanity URL either, which I'm sure
quite a lot of people would like. Google has never seemed to get this. You
should look at Google Sites url's. It's like 5 words in there before you even
see your site's name. I wish they made them a bit more elegant and
streamlined.

~~~
corin_
Interestingly, the old Google Profiles did do this, my URL was
<https://profiles.google.com/corin.c.cole>

I would imagine it will come to plus some time in the near future.

~~~
themal
They probably turned it off for privacy. If you found an old Google profile
URL, then you also knew the email address at Gmail, which would render Gmail
useless for people who value their privacy.

Ideally, they need to offer the option to have a URL that is different from
the Gmail address.

~~~
corin_
But in terms of code it's very easy to change the system so that it lets users
pick their URL - the question is more whether Google will decide to do it, and
the fact that they used vanity URLs in the old profiles suggests they may
well.

------
someone13
At first, I was skeptical. But if you look at the people that he has in his
circles, it starts to look more and more legit (Blake Ross from Mozilla,
Pedram Keyani from Facebook, Sam Lessin from Drop.io, now owned by FB, etc.)

In this case, I'm gonna go with "yes, this is actually him".

------
widget
Why would it be surprising to see him on there? Dogfooding is a good idea, but
in this case, there's nothing stopping someone from using both Facebook and
Google+. He'd be foolish to not be on Google+, how else is he supposed to know
where he's winning and where he might lose users.

------
gazrogers
It would hardly be surprising if he had joined to see if there was anything to
worry about, would it?

~~~
FlowerPower
He looks worried on his profile picture.

------
int3rnaut
One way or another he's on Google+ scoping it out and sizing up the
competition; hypothesizing the social war that is about to come.

------
djackson
Wouldn't you do the same thing?

~~~
someone13
Not sure why you're getting downvoted - you have a valid point. If a
competitor came out with a product, I would absolutely investigate it and see
how it compares. Not to mention, if I were a well-known person, reserving my
name before any scammer could.

------
iambot
At the risk of stating the obvious, I don't think its really him, but a nice
bit of PR either way - subtle.

~~~
skarayan
Even if he joined, he would likely use a different name.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Why?

~~~
skarayan
What would be the benefit? It would be just something else to deal with and
cause attention in the press.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Well, for one, how do we know that he doesn't have an anonymous account? And
for two, if he _only_ had an anonymous account, it could reflect badly on him
as well - recall the Scott Adams sock puppet fiasco from awhile back.

------
benbscholz
He probably wants to explore the competition...

